
Education and love are not the answer to racism - laurex
https://theundefeated.com/features/ibram-kendi-leading-scholar-of-racism-says-education-and-love-are-not-the-answer/
======
Bostonian
"Just so you know, black people are not inherently better athletes than white
people, Kendi says. We only think so because “black people have not only been
rendered inferior to white people, they’ve been rendered like animals,” and
thus physically superior creatures.

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __*

That is certainly not the "only" reason. If blacks are consistently over-
represented in the NBA, it is plausible that they are better at basketball on
average.

